# Shredding with my Hufschmid Blackdroïd BFG7



## abstract reason (Apr 20, 2009)

So we had a gig last evening and here are some pictures for you guys 




I'm here plying with my Hufschmid BlackDro&#239;d BFG7 



Enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 20, 2009)

Niiice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 21, 2009)

REALLY AWESOME, MAN!! Patrick's guitars are so amazing. Really cool pics.


----------

